# Finally have a photo tent!



## panamag8or (Sep 28, 2012)

Takes decent pics:






Made it myself:




Yes, it's a styrofoam cooler with grocery bags tacked on it. Old double gooseneck fixture with tin foil reflectors. All it cost me was $8 for the daylight bulbs. Took the photos with my phone.


----------



## Wright (Sep 28, 2012)

Now that is a very clever idea!! The lighting is just right according to your photo. Nice pen to!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Now that is "thinking inside of the box (cooler).

Looks like it works great.  Job well done.:bananen_smilies046:

Ray


----------



## Tom T (Sep 28, 2012)

Got to love it.  Light box on a budget.  We need this budget thinking in higher places.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 29, 2012)

Who said a photo tent had to be pretty? I'm just PO'd that I didn't think of it instead of spending $50 on the small one I got!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 29, 2012)

Great idea! 
Can you explain what you did with the tin foil reflectors? Did you actually line the inside of the light or just the outer edge?


----------



## panamag8or (Sep 30, 2012)

Lenny said:


> Great idea!
> Can you explain what you did with the tin foil reflectors? Did you actually line the inside of the light or just the outer edge?



The whole inside... well, most of it. My foil pieces weren't big enough, once I got in there, but I just need to put new foil in to cover the whole thing.

I have to admit, I didn't come up with the light box idea. I was googling "homemade light tent", and some lady that sells jewelry on ebay had posted an article on how she made one, so I copied hers. :redface:


----------

